# Plumber pist someone off



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Got a call new home having sewer backet up . So go out with machine try to snake and no success finally ran camera see a two by four in drain dam so I go inside and pull toilet to seee if I can run camera from ther pipe full of cement. Ouch gonaa have to saw cut and repipe all drain line again have u guys seen this before


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd say someone pist off the plumber.

And yes, I have seen it before.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> Got a call new home having sewer backet up . So go out with machine try to snake and no success finally ran camera see a two by four in drain dam so I go inside and pull toilet to seee if I can run camera from ther pipe full of cement. Ouch gonaa have to saw cut and repipe all drain line again have u guys seen this before


 



Bring your camera and post us up some nice pictures...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Sound like someone doesn't like to pay their bills 

Better make sure that check don't bounce on your repipe job or maybe they learnt their lesson don't eff with da plumba


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I bet it's what someone did getting evicted.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

house plumber said:


> I bet it's what someone did getting evicted.


 I remember stuffing a whole frozen chicken into the cold air return of my first apartment when I got evicted.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a callback on a drain that backed up after their check on the original call had bounced.... :whistling2:

I had to be paid in cash for the original call and a service call before I fixed the problem....

Somehow a 2X4 had gotten into the outside cleanout and the main sewer line backed up again....

I have no idea who would have done that....

Easy enough to fix though....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

In response to "plumber's vendetta thread"...

"someone I know" was doing some new constr. Work in a subdivision full of row houses. Because of the layout of the lot being adjacent to a main road, the sewer from the most upstream unit passed below that of the last. When "this guy" was told by the gc that he had made enough on the first four units, he would only be paid material for the rough of the last...

This plumber was not happy...

Late one night, this handsome fellow climbed on the roof of the last unit (still unoccupied) with 3 lengths of 1-1/2" abs, 2 couplings, 5 crumpled up garbage bags and about 4 gallons of abs glue...

First went in the garbage bags... Nice and tight... Then a length of pipe, to push it down. Couplings were glued on to extend the ramrod until the garbage bags were directly inside the combined sewer serving 5 units. Do you know what happens to a garbage bag when abs solvent cement is poured on it... Do you?

:laughing: takes one to know one!!!:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

What habpens to the bag lol


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I knew someone who managed his way into the basements of a laundromat while the were very busy and retrieved the (expensive singlejet) water meter and drove off before they knew what hit them 
Boy you wouldn't believe how fast they got the cash to pay the bill which was for the new meter


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

A box of plaster of paris dumped down the main stack works wonders, too.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Water line repo by truck. granted there is no quick put back but 100 feet of wirsbo trailing behind a work truck sure makes the sting of not getting paid better. I did get an ass chewing for it though.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I repo'd a battery backup sump pump before.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

A can of high expansion spray foam down the cleanout at midnight....I've _heard _rumor that it makes for a bad day...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> A can of high expansion spray foam down the cleanout at midnight....I've heard rumor that it makes for a bad day...


None of that cheap window and door low expanding crap either... Buy the black can! Buy 2 even!!! Mwah Hah Hah!!!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've also heard that a pound of shrimp under the backseat of a tightly closed car for about 5 days in the Florida summer sun makes for a really bad drive to work.

That woman will never piss me off again


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Y'all are mean.

Carry on.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You could spray a message on a green lawn with Roundup. :jester:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't try doing something naughty like that. If you get caught it could be costly.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well of course not. It was a joking comment. " :jester: "


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Well of course not. It was a joking comment. " :jester: "


I just ment the general tone of the thread not your post in particular. Just doesn't seem worth the risk to me.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Flushed a bucket of hydraulic cement down the toilet, that was a good one


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*not worth the trouble*

I have known a few builders over the years that I would have like to have done some extreme damage to but

it is not worth the trouble... and a couple of them are now doing time in prison anyway....

what goes around can come back around 
especially if they find out it was you who did it...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

A vendetta is best served cold 
I have lots of patience besides usually these people screw so many they don't now who to blame


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

A marble in a water line is lots more fun.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I would like to dig up a water service and cut a valve in and shut it off. Backfill and clean up so it's like no one was there. Or cut the drywall and put a valve on the cold line behind the heater and kill it. Patch and paint. Then watch them wonder why they have no hot water.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> A marble in a water line is lots more fun.


I've "heard" a 1/2" cap in a 3/4" line works really well also. You're more likely to have one of those than you are to have a marble...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> I've "heard" a 1/2" cap in a 3/4" line works really well also. You're more likely to have one of those than you are to have a marble...


Unless he plays jacks at lunch.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Unless he plays jacks at lunch.


Or marbles....:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Or marbles....:laughing:


 :laughing:. I think I got the game jacks mixed up anyway. It wasn't popular when I was a kid so I never played it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I had the nut and washer come off a 3/4 jet sweat and it was never found. No complaints of low pressure and it's been maybe 7 years.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

house plumber said:


> I had the nut and washer come off a 3/4 jet sweat and it was never found. No complaints of low pressure and it's been maybe 7 years.


 
The harsh FL water ate it up in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

house plumber said:


> I would like to dig up a water service and cut a valve in and shut it off. Backfill and clean up so it's like no one was there. Or cut the drywall and put a valve on the cold line behind the heater and kill it. Patch and paint. Then watch them wonder why they have no hot water.


 



That's a good one, I can see you've given it some thought....


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't like to participate in property damage. But I have been known to leave an upperdecker in a GC's private bathroom.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

A two foot long piece of 3/4 copper down the vent works for years of enjoyment!! Call all the plumbers you want unless they get lucky (Which I did*) they will get it out. *Building backed up on a reg schedule every 2 weeks. Ran a 1 1/8 cable with retriever head from c/o in got lucky it went up vent and pushed out a 20 year old piece of copper tubing! Owner stated he kept that building empty for that very fact it clogged on cllockwork!

I have had A/C equipment quick repo'ed sawzall works great cuts everything power & refrigerant lines quick.
Things I've ran into.............
Maintenance on apartments you see everything!!
peanuts in pex waterlines *especially on each line off manifold. **works with gas as well.

test plug at backflow preventer...

3" long piece of 3" PVC at backflow preventer...

4" concrete core plug.....

end piece off a shower rod dropped mistakingly into toilet...

pick up sticks (the toy ones like lincoln logs)...

a string of trash bags flushed down a toilet...

a whole box of checkers down tub drain...

a boot string with a paper clip on the end holding a heavy duty chemical glove, flush the glove holding the string to fill glove then flush down line....

Beer bottles down the c/o...

1 pound of lard...

3 packages of cooked roman noodles in kitchen drain...

plastic skool (dip) can dropped into urinal then flushed hold handle down with 2 Ilb weight..

baseball dropped into vent...

volley ball dropped into city manhole...

wash clothes, bed sheets, blankets flushed...

My personial head ache was ... tenant on 3rd floor busted off all the shut offs and split, water main shut off was a ***** to turn had to use a 18" pipe wrench and a hammer to turn off water!


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Man, this thread really makes me feel bad about all the screwdrivers, wrenches or ipo plugs I've accidentally dropped into sewer lines. 

hahahaha!


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Wood frame town houses and a pisses off framer with a nail gun.


----------

